# Legal Question - Court summons for having a dirty reg



## Morgause (21 May 2009)

Hopefully somebody here who knows about motoring offences will be able to help me.

I got stopped by the gardai at a checkpoint.  I didn't have my license on me (I know! very bad) because I was driving my work jeep.  I do most of my driving in my own car which is where the license was.  I'd come off our very muddy roadworks site in the jeep and the reg was dirty.  The guard said I would be getting a summons to court soon because the reg was unreadable.

Is this the sort of thing judges come down hard on?  I have no experience of court and have no idea what to expect!  Do I need a solicitor or do I represent myself?


----------



## DavyJones (21 May 2009)

Great to see public money being spent so wisely, first training that Garda and then to take you to court.

If I were you I would go to court myself (if you have a free day, because you could be in court all day) and plead your case. Jeep was off road/onsite and was due a clean.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (21 May 2009)

I don't have any great knowledge of motoring offences, but I wouldn't have thought that an illegible registration plate would have resulted in a court summons. A fine certainly, but it wouldn't have struck me as something that result in a summons. Especially when driving without a licence earns you penalty points.

I've done a search on-line and I can't find any confirmation in either case, but I wonder if the Garda was exaggerating the consequences a bit to re-enforce the message? Did the garda take your details?


----------



## Morgause (21 May 2009)

Thanks for the reply DavyJones.

Yeah I said to the guard that I didn't realise it was so dirty and I'd wash the jeep when I got back to the site compound but he ignored that.

I might do as you suggest and go to court myself; hopefully I will get a reasonable judge that I can explain the situation to.


----------



## Morgause (21 May 2009)

Hi NovaFlare77, yes the guard did take all my details.  I didn't get the impression that he was trying to reinforce the seriousness of having an illegible plate; it rather seemed that he wanted to do me for something.

I was expecting the same as you - some points and a fine (seeing as I both had no license, and a dirty reg) - but not a court appearance.


----------



## Smashbox (21 May 2009)

Morgause said:


> yes the guard did take all my details. I didn't get the impression that he was trying to reinforce the seriousness of having an illegible plate; it rather seemed that he wanted to do me for something.


 
I doubt it, as he didn't 'do' you for not having a licence with you, which is a requirement.


----------



## johnny1234 (21 May 2009)

What a Police force or the Muppet Show. If they want to instill these kind of procedures then every court will be full of Lorry Drivers been charged with dirty number plates. I thought that the Gardai had to give you ten days to produce your licence at a station of your choice.


----------



## Smashbox (21 May 2009)

No, a rule came in where you had to have the licence with you if you were driving. You are supposed to carry it.

As for dirty licence plates, how can someone report your car for whatever reason if they can't read it?


----------



## MaryBe (21 May 2009)

Did you get the Garda's number (s/b on sleeve of jacket/shirt)  The fact that he said you were being summond for a "dirty number plate" and no reference to "driving licence" makes me wonder what type of attitude our force is taking with us citizens.  I wonder if he would have had the same attitude with thugs.  Because we only have one side of the story and going with that, if I were you I would write to the Superintendent about this issue.  It's about time we stopped this petty condescending attitude that SOME not all of the force take.


----------



## JoeB (21 May 2009)

I can't believe the replies. The OP was on the public breaking the law. So he's in court.. what's the problem?

Ah yeah sure.. he was going to clean it later etc etc.. so what, he should have cleaned it after his off-roading and before he took to the road. The OP cannot complain.. while people may break laws when they are caught they should just accept it.. not moan about it. You don't have a case to plead, you are guilty.. sure you can make excuses but that's all they are, excuses.

What should the Poilce do?.. ignore people breaking the law?

The OP also didn't have his licence..  because it's in the other car.. that's the OPs problem and he could have been done for that too. 

Maybe the Guard could see that the dirt on the plate wasn't just from one day... maybe the dirt is a little older. But even if the dirt was brand new it is still an offence and I applaud the Guard for summoning the OP to court.. maybe now the OP will observe the law in the future.

I think the OP should accept he was breaking the law and face the music.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (21 May 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> I think the OP should accept he was breaking the law and face the music.


 
I think it's fair to say he does accept it and is willing to face the music. She was asking for advice on what to do next and for opinions on likely outcomes:



> Is this the sort of thing judges come down hard on? I have no experience of court and have no idea what to expect! Do I need a solicitor or do I represent myself?


----------



## DavyJones (21 May 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> I can't believe the replies. The OP was on the public breaking the law. So he's in court.. what's the problem?
> 
> Ah yeah sure.. he was going to clean it later etc etc.. so what, he should have cleaned it after his off-roading and before he took to the road. The OP cannot complain.. while people may break laws when they are caught they should just accept it.. not moan about it. You don't have a case to plead, you are guilty.. sure you can make excuses but that's all they are, excuses.
> 
> ...



To be honest I would much prefer my money was spent on speeders/non tax holders/non insurance/ etc than a jeep with a dirty number plate. It's petty and it will cost me money to prosecute. It's a joke.


----------



## Morgause (21 May 2009)

MaryBM said:


> Did you get the Garda's number (s/b on sleeve of jacket/shirt)


  To be honest, I was in such a fluster I didn't even think of that.  It was the first time ever that I was being treated like a wrongdoer by a guard and I was really panicky.       





> I think the OP should accept he was breaking the law and face the music.


  JoeBallantin, where did I say that I wasn't guilty or wanted to get away with it?  I am simply asking for advice as to how judges perceive this misdemeanour so that I can prepare myself.  By the way, I'm a female   Also just so you know I am normally religious about keeping the plates clean as well as the rest of the jeep; it just so happened that the one time I didn't it was noticed.  I splashed some water on it afterwards with a bottle of water and all the fresh wet mud came off leaving it clean.  It was not a case of me leaving the mud caked on for days!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (21 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I doubt it, as he didn't 'do' you for not having a licence with you, which is a requirement.


 
That's the part that I can't understand. The Garda could have easily given the OP a fine and penalty points for not having a licence _as well_ as booking him for the registration plate, but chose to just target the reg plate issue. Of course, the Garda probably has discretion as what he will and won't make a charge for, but it's still a bit odd. That's why I'm still thinking that the Garda may have wanted to give the OP a warning he wouldn't easily forget.

Morgause, in any case, there's nothing you can do about it right now. Wait to see if the summons turns up and if/when it does, do a search to see how severe the penalties are. And in the meantime, make sure to wash the reg plates when you're leaving the site and have ur licence with you at all times. It wouldn't do to have the same Garda pull you over twice for the same thing!


----------



## Smashbox (21 May 2009)

> To be honest I would much prefer my money was spent on speeders/non tax holders/non insurance/ etc than a jeep with a dirty number plate.


 
But the OP was stopped at a checkpoint, meaning the Gardai would have been checking for everything, not just looking for dirty number plates. If the next car along had no tax/insurance whatever, they would have been done for that just the same.


----------



## DavyJones (21 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> But the OP was stopped at a checkpoint, meaning the Gardai would have been checking for everything, not just looking for dirty number plates. If the next car along had no tax/insurance whatever, they would have been done for that just the same.




And I am happy that my money is spent that way.

A lot of Gardai lack common sense, how about taking this approch....give a warning and tell the person keep it clean..why clog up the courts with this stupid misdemaner.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (21 May 2009)

Everyone, at the risk of creating a furore by acting like a self-appointed mod, I think we're starting to go off topic here. (Interesting and all as the discussion is)

In the interests of making the replies relevant to the OP (and to save the real mods the possible task of splitting/closing a thread) can we stick to the original question asked, which I think can be summed up with this line:



> Is this the sort of thing judges come down hard on? I have no experience of court and have no idea what to expect! Do I need a solicitor or do I represent myself?


 
Mods: If I've overstepped my boundaries here, please accept my apologies and delete this post.


----------



## Morgause (21 May 2009)

NovaFlare77 said:


> Everyone, at the risk of creating a furore by acting like a self-appointed mod, I think we're starting to go off topic here. (Interesting and all as the discussion is)
> 
> In the interests of making the replies relevant to the OP (and to save the real mods the possible task of splitting/closing a thread) can we stick to the original question asked, which I think can be summed up with this line:
> 
> ...



 Thanks!  I just want to know what to expect really.  I promise I will keep my reg clean in future and have my license glued to me in future, honest!


----------



## JoeB (22 May 2009)

Well, I think's there a low chance that something serious will happen. There is some chance that the Guard won't turn up. 

(Actually, a good system, considering that this stop was at a checkpoint, would be for all the prosecutions to occur in the same court, on the same day.. so it'd be easy for the Guard to turn up.. also the Court Clerk could list the cases together to minimise the Guards lost time)

If the Guard turns up then you'll have to plead.. most likely guilty... you could plead not guilty but unless you have a loophole or a technicality of some sort I don't how what you'd say. The judge will most likely be well used to everyone saying 'it was the first time ever', or 'I was only going 100 yds' or 'I didn't know' etc.. so the penalty depends on the judge. 

You should find out the maximum penalty on StatuteBook.ie by entering in the act and section number from the summons.. probably just a fine but maybe jail time, I'd be amazed if they imposed jail time, that is basically inconcievable.. so a fine, maybe penalty points.

People are criticising the Guard.. maybe he's aware that a covered number plate is a serious offence, the car is untraceable.. what if there's a hit and run, cheating on tolls, speeding cameras etc?,... whereas the licence issue is less serious, and our system is pretty badly implemented, (we should have smaller licences).. so the Guard did display good thinking on the day in my opinion.  I presume he did ask for you to produce the licence within 10 days?


I think there should be a zero tolerance policy to 'minor' motoring offences.. no tax, bald tires, dirty plates (and novelty plates with the wrong font or colour), not the licence maybe, but also cracked windscreeens, broken lights and mirrors, illegal turns and use of bus lanes etc etc.. that's the only way people will finally learn.

How are the Guards to know if it a first time offence or a serial offender?.. the only thing is to prosecute everyone and soon only serial offenders will be breaking the law as others will have copped on.

These 'minor' offences should be prosecuted using affadavits from the Guard by civil prosecutors, using photo evidence where possible as it is very compelling and hard to deny, in a special streamlined dedicated motoring court.. (maybe by using a special judge or judges who travel around to various district courts for the one / two days a month when motoring offences are prosecuted)


----------



## Morgause (22 May 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> You should find out the maximum penalty on StatuteBook.ie by entering in the act and section number from the summons



 Thanks for that info.


----------



## onq (22 May 2009)

Morgause said:


> Thanks for the reply DavyJones.
> 
> Yeah I said to the guard that I didn't realise it was so dirty and I'd wash the jeep when I got back to the site compound but he ignored that.
> 
> I might do as you suggest and go to court myself; hopefully I will get a reasonable judge that I can explain the situation to.



At the moment you are up for a dirty number plate.

If you elect to give evidence, I think you can be cross-examined.

Merely stating the sequence of events will expose you to another charge.

You said you didn't have your licence on you when you were stopped by the Garda.

My strong advice to you is to to court, show respect for the judge, take the hit, walk away.

If the judge asks if you have anything to say in mitigation, you can then tell him you had forgotten to hose down the car after leaving the muddy site.

That way the separate and points-attracting offence of having no licence when stopped may not come to the attention of the Court, with possibly adverse consequences for yourself.

HTH


----------



## Morgause (22 May 2009)

onq said:


> At the moment you are up for a dirty number plate.
> 
> If you elect to give evidence, I think you can be cross-examined.
> 
> ...



Thanks a million, that is really helpful.  When you put it like that it would be much better to keep quiet rather than telling the judge the ins and outs of everything.


----------



## DavyJones (22 May 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> You should find out the maximum penalty on StatuteBook.ie by entering in the act and section number from the summons.. probably just a fine but maybe jail time, I'd be amazed if they imposed jail time, that is basically inconcievable.. so a fine, maybe penalty points.




Maybe jail time? Penalty points? It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## oldnick (23 May 2009)

Joe Ballantin raises an interesting point about applying strictness to the law but he misses the whole point of this thread. I dont think anyone has disputed that there should be a fine. Its the taking to court that amazes everyone -except Joe.
If,really, gardai take people to court for small infringements then the result is a lowering of respect for the garda siochana -and the law generally.                         (I repeat -nobody is object to a reasonable fine, though if, really, there was fresh mud on a plate it seems harsh)

I'm an old guy and in the 60s and 70s lived in countries where  the police punished people for any infringement of the law. As Joe says "its the only way people will learn".
Maybe so; but they also learned to hate/fear the police and certainly wouldn't go out of their way to help them in more serious matters. 

"Zero tolerance" sounds good but can produce adverse results that don't benefit society. "Intelligent approach" would be more beneficial.  We have neither in this country.

Sorry Ms Morgause for kidnapping your thread.  
I wonder if you could tell us if ,actually, you do get a summons to appear in court-or whether the gard did use a more intelligent approach and just shocked you into leading a life of clean number-plates!


----------



## mathepac (23 May 2009)

onq said:


> At the moment you are up for a dirty number plate.
> 
> If you elect to give evidence, I think you can be cross-examined.
> 
> ...


More legal advice from  the TV drama school of law. I do wish you'd stop posting this kind of waffle.


----------



## Morgause (25 May 2009)

oldnick said:


> I wonder if you could tell us if ,actually, you do get a summons to appear in court-or whether the gard did use a more intelligent approach and just shocked you into leading a life of clean number-plates!



I will indeed update this thread if/when I get a summons.


----------



## onq (26 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> More legal advice from  the TV drama school of law. I do wish you'd stop posting this kind of waffle.



Having served as an expert witness in several cases and been involved in two myself I have a fair grasp of how the District and High Courts work.

If you've got a criticism of something I said, make your point, otherwise keep the ad hominems for someone who appreciates his leg being peed on.


----------



## silvermints (26 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> *Maybe jail time*? Penalty points? It wouldn't surprise me.


 
Or even hanging if some of the moral police on here had their way. To think with all the crime in this country someone is been taken to court for dirty number plates .... give me a break.


----------



## JoeB (26 May 2009)

silvermints said:


> Or even hanging if some of the moral police on here had their way. To think with all the crime in this country someone is been taken to court for dirty number plates .... give me a break.



So what do you suggest?

That nobody is ever prosecuted for this? That the Guard gives out at the roadside and then allows the offender to drive away? A fixed penalty notice might be appropriate but the Guard may not have that option.. I don't know.


This is how to solve serious crime.. by starting with the little things and working your way up.. otherwise you engender an attitude, as many people display here, that some crimes are only 'small' crimes and the Guards should be out getting 'rapists, and drug dealers'.. well, they're out there getting them as well.. maybe the Guard was a dedicated traffic cop who is out looking for motoring offences.. and some other cops are out getting the drug dealers.


----------



## DavyJones (26 May 2009)

silvermints said:


> Or even hanging if some of the moral police on here had their way. To think with all the *grime* in this country someone is been taken to court for dirty number plates .... give me a break.







JoeBallantin said:


> So what do you suggest?



Heres a suggestion, The Gardai says, "step out and clean your number plate right here infront of me" Simple, no court time, no tax payers money wasted.

If it makes you happy, I could go along with a €50 on the spot fine, but court time, no.


----------



## silvermints (26 May 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> So what do you suggest?


 
I'd expect the guard to use some common sense and tell the person go and get the jeep washed


----------



## JoeB (26 May 2009)

Yes, and if your child was hit by a car and it turned out nobody got the reg cause it was covered in mud..  what then?, you'd be dead happy I suppose.


How is it common sense to allow someone to drive off breaking the law? Why don't you lobby the government to remove the law if you think it's such a waste of time? 

Getting the offender to wipe the reg may be a non-starter.. it could be humiliating. The Guard could say ' you cannot drive off unless that is cleaned AND here's your fixed penalty / court date'.. and if the person doesn't want to clean it then they must park it up or have it towed...

Do you ever see what happens in the UK?, cars seized and crushed (not for this offence, but no insurance I think)... etc. Now that makes people notice...


----------



## silvermints (26 May 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> Yes, and if your child was hit by a car and it turned out nobody got the reg cause it was covered in mud.. what then?, you'd be dead happy I suppose.
> 
> 
> How is it common sense to allow someone to drive off breaking the law? Why don't you lobby the government to remove the law if you think it's such a waste of time?
> ...


 
Oh my God now that awful person with the mud on the number plate is killing children. A public hanging and crush the jeep is the only answer.


----------



## motor-ed (26 May 2009)

I think it's reasonable for the Garda to ask for the plate to be cleaned straight away, in fact I've known them to do this. I'm all for enforcing the laws but a little common sense and judging each case on it's merits should prevail.
If the jeep's sitting outside a bank with the engine running and the plate muddied over then...............................


----------



## rosemartin (26 May 2009)

wait and see if you get a sumons first,how long ago did this happen,this is a summary offence and you could wait up to six months before a summons is issused.the judges do not see this as serious and you should have been given a fine on spot notice instead of a thretto court,  my guess is that you will not be in court, and if you are you have a right to represent yourself and outline your side to the judge when the case is call.  i feel you have been badly treated here


----------



## Complainer (26 May 2009)

silvermints said:


> I'd expect the guard to use some common sense and tell the person go and get the jeep washed


And listen to the builder laughing his head off as he drives away! 

I do think a fixed penalty notice makes more sense than clogging up court time with this stuff, but the Garda was absolutely right to take action. I'd bet the driver will be more careful the next time he leaves a muddy site.

In fact, a well managed site will have washers for vehicles exiting to avoid bringing muck and debris out onto the road.


----------



## Bronte (27 May 2009)

Maybe the Garda should have gone to the roadworks site with all the muck and debris and fined the builders for having it that way.   Also could the OP sue the people who caused the mud for the costs of the fine.


----------



## Morgause (27 May 2009)

silvermints said:


> I'd expect the guard to use some common sense and tell the person go and get the jeep washed



In an attempt to appease the guard I said that I'd do that immediately but I was ignored.  (You could eat your dinner off it now by the way! And a large bottle of water lives in the jeep now to be splashed onto the reg when I'm not near the site carwash.)



rosemartin said:


> wait and see if you get a sumons first,how long ago did this happen,this is a summary offence and you could wait up to six months before a summons is issused.the judges do not see this as serious and you should have been given a fine on spot notice instead of a thretto court,  my guess is that you will not be in court, and if you are you have a right to represent yourself and outline your side to the judge when the case is call.  i feel you have been badly treated here



It was Thursday last week so I'll be waiting a while I reckon!  If I am called to court I'll be dusting off a suit and representing myself.  Can't spare money for a solicitor really!



Complainer said:


> And listen to the builder laughing his head off as he drives away!
> 
> I do think a fixed penalty notice makes more sense than clogging up court time with this stuff, but the Garda was absolutely right to take action. I'd bet the driver will be more careful the next time he leaves a muddy site.
> 
> In fact, a well managed site will have washers for vehicles exiting to avoid bringing muck and debris out onto the road.



I'm not a builder; I work for a consultancy and I'm just working on this site temporarily.  I'm a typical office-type, not at all the breakfast-roll eating builder!  Also I'm not what you might call pally with the builder in any way, it's my job to pick holes in his work and call him up on it!  However I have a feeling that the guard has been dealing with a lot of stuff from those builders for the past few years and has decided to take it out on someone who he thinks is connected to them.

I would love to see washers at every exit of the site but someone like me on the low end of the importance scale is not going to be able to change that.



Bronte said:


> Maybe the Garda should have gone to the roadworks site with all the muck and debris and fined the builders for having it that way.   Also could the OP sue the people who caused the mud for the costs of the fine.



Ah no I won't be sueing anyone, at the end of the day the mud on the reg was my responsibility.


----------



## Bronte (27 May 2009)

Morgeuse I was only being tongue in cheek.  I cannot believe you are being summonsed for a dirty car reg.


----------



## JERRY321 (27 May 2009)

I've been in this position before myself.
A while ago I was driving and I had to turn left. There was a bus lane and the only possible way to turn left was to drive into the bus lane.
An eagle-eyed ban-garda (the worst kind!) jumped out of the bushes (literally!!!) and started questioning me on what I was doing, where was my licence, insurance, nct, how was my tyre-pressure etc etc etc. Everything was fine except for the licence as I had left it at home cos I was only nipping out for a few messages (I know!).
This paragon of the law kept me at the side of the road while she rang in my reg plate to make sure I was the registered owner (???) and went through all her checks.
Finally she said that I would be getting a summons for crossing a bus-lane line. I said that there was no other possibility as I wanted to turn left but she didn't want to know. I spent the next few weeks quivering at home, afraid to look in the post box & afraid to go out. No summons was ever received. I also spoke to my local community garda who has always had his head screwed on ... he said there was nothing outstanding on me either.
I think possibly the gardai have targets they have to reach by the end of a month/quarter. Coming up to the end of the month, they go all gung-ho in order to bump up their quota. I don't think its the gardai themselves that issue the summons, but rather the courts. And the courts will only issue a summons if they think its worth while!
Hope this makes you feel a little better!


----------



## silvermints (27 May 2009)

Bronte said:


> Morgeuse I was only being tongue in cheek. *I cannot believe you are being summonsed for a dirty car reg.*


 
You better whisper that on here


----------



## Complainer (27 May 2009)

JERRY321 said:


> I've been in this position before myself.
> A while ago I was driving and I had to turn left. There was a bus lane and the only possible way to turn left was to drive into the bus lane.


Any bus lane I've seen at a left turn has a marked arrow on the road and a break in the continuous white line indicating where you can leave the main road to make the left turn. Perhaps you jumped lane before the designated spot?


----------



## silvermints (27 May 2009)

JERRY321 said:


> Everything was fine except for the licence as I had left it at home cos I was only nipping out for a few messages


 
I'm shocked you're allowed post here from your cell.


----------



## Padraigb (27 May 2009)

Bronte said:


> Maybe the Garda should have gone to the roadworks site with all the muck and debris and fined the builders for having it that way. ...



I have vague recollections of reading about people being fined for muddying roads. It was more than ten years ago, perhaps as many as twenty. In recent years I thought a few such prosecutions might have served a useful purpose in dealing with some of the worst offenders and getting a message across to everybody else.

Perhaps OP was picked on for a similar reason. Unreadable number plates are a potential problem. A few prosecutions might bring the message home to people generally.


----------



## Morgause (27 May 2009)

Bronte said:


> Morgeuse I was only being tongue in cheek.  I cannot believe you are being summonsed for a dirty car reg.



Sorry, I was in literal mode there!  I'm getting really down about this, I was stupid enough to tell people on the site what happened and they're all having a great laugh at my expense.  "When are you going to court morgause?" etc.  I suppose I'm worse for letting it get to me.  Oh well!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (27 May 2009)

Morgause said:


> Sorry, I was in literal mode there! I'm getting really down about this, I was stupid enough to tell people on the site what happened and they're all having a great laugh at my expense. "When are you going to court morgause?" etc. I suppose I'm worse for letting it get to me. Oh well!


 
That is a consequence of posting in a public forum, but you can lock the thread using the "Thread tools" link just above the first post on this page. If you want to update the thread at a later date, you can re-open it to make your update.


----------



## Morgause (27 May 2009)

NovaFlare77 said:


> That is a consequence of posting in a public forum, but you can lock the thread using the "Thread tools" link just above the first post on this page. If you want to update the thread at a later date, you can re-open it to make your update.



No I meant the building site where I work!

I'm really happy to have this thread and hear everyone's opinions.


----------



## RonanC (27 May 2009)

This is slightly off topic but I dont think its been mentioned yet. Where you driving anywhere near the M50 Toll by any chance? I have noticed a large amount of vehicles pass by the cameras at the toll with number plates that are impossible to read due to the dirt. 

Could this Garda be hitting you becasue of this? Could it be an instruction from his Super to target motorists with dirty number plates that are driving on or around the toll ?


----------



## Morgause (27 May 2009)

RonanC said:


> This is slightly off topic but I dont think its been mentioned yet. Where you driving anywhere near the M50 Toll by any chance? I have noticed a large amount of vehicles pass by the cameras at the toll with number plates that are impossible to read due to the dirt.
> 
> Could this Garda be hitting you becasue of this? Could it be an instruction from his Super to target motorists with dirty number plates that are driving on or around the toll ?



That is a very good point but no I was nowhere near a toll.  Down in the southeast of the country, about as far from a toll bridge as you'd get!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (27 May 2009)

Morgause said:


> No I meant the building site where I work!
> 
> I'm really happy to have this thread and hear everyone's opinions.


 
Oops!!


----------



## UptheDeise (11 Jun 2009)

Morgause, whatever you do get a solicitor. Unless you know the ins and outs of the law I definately would not represent myself.

At the end of the day you don't know what the Garda is going to say on the stand about you.


----------



## AvalDa (18 Oct 2021)

Hi any update, I’m in same situation as you, have you received anything from the court?


----------



## noproblem (18 Oct 2021)

AvalDa said:


> Hi any update, I’m in same situation as you, have you received anything from the court?


Aah, might be a bit early yet, give him a few more weeks


----------

